# Scotchgard on apparel



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

For all the guys doing cut/sew apparel, how many of you guys Scotchgard your products? Just curious.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We never had - I am curious what the purpose would be to scotch gaurd fabric? Staining is not an issue with quality fabric. We use Vapors bulk fabric for all of our jerseys and even in paintball where you have players diving in dirt, mud, grass and splattered with paint it washes perfectly clean.


----------



## djmas1998 (Apr 19, 2008)

what vapor fabric do you recommend?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We use most all of their fabrics just depending if we are printing sports jerseys, mens wear or womens wear.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

On-line Jerseys said:


> We never had - I am curious what the purpose would be to scotch gaurd fabric? Staining is not an issue with quality fabric. We use Vapors bulk fabric for all of our jerseys and even in paintball where you have players diving in dirt, mud, grass and splattered with paint it washes perfectly clean.


Paint balls tho are meant to be washed off. Comes off my cotton stuff easily too. And the house and car and most other things I have shot when bored. Tho the welts dont.

Nothing worse than during a softball tourney have a few cold ones between games and dropping mustard or ketchup or wings on your jersey and can't do much to get it clean till you get home.
And red clay (not that many fields down here have it) is not a friend of white shirts of any material I have found over the years.

Mark


----------

